# Help Please ?



## momof12 (Jul 31, 2020)

some of my laying hens (rhode island red, 18 months old) have been losing their feathers by where the tail meets the back. I first thought they were molting but they have not lost anymore feathers and I read that is not the first place they lose their feathers. I have looked for mites and lice and can't see any, Can you all please look at there pics and tell what you think is going on ? the skins seems very red and inflamed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's very possible you have a feather picker in the flock. Are they confined? Boredom will lead chickens to do this kind of damage.

Put Blukote on the area or Desitin diaper rash cream.


----------



## momof12 (Jul 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's very possible you have a feather picker in the flock. Are they confined? Boredom will lead chickens to do this kind of damage.
> 
> Put Blukote on the area or Desitin diaper rash cream.


thank you


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Have there been any recent changes to their environment? Do they have an area for a dust bath?


----------



## momof12 (Jul 31, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Have there been any recent changes to their environment? Do they have an area for a dust bath?


Yes we moved them to a mobile tractor that is larger then their coop but smaller than their run and coop due to needing to house meat birds in it for a couple of weeks and then give the coop and run a good clean and refresh.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's probably the problem, they're in a smaller area, are bored and are now going after each other. The problem may not go away once they're returned to their normal home. 

Any chance they can free range during the day? Or put up a temp run?


----------



## momof12 (Jul 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's probably the problem, they're in a smaller area, are bored and are now going after each other. The problem may not go away once they're returned to their normal home.
> 
> Any chance they can free range during the day? Or put up a temp run?


 thank you so much. I was so worried we are going to move them back by next monday.


----------

